# CZ 75 factory original wood grips??



## bluegrassstate

All CZ75 models I've seen for sale, either in gun stores or online, come with the checkered black hard plastic grips..I've seen some nice checkered & smooth aftermarket wood grips offered on the auction sites..however, I've never seen any factory original CZ wood grips with any type of CZ medallions...Just curious to know if any are available..thanks from the bluegrassstate..


----------



## recoilguy

Look here grips for CZ's

Click it they ar every nice!!!! i own 2 sets from there

RCG


----------



## rfawcs

I bought a set of factory grips for my CZ-75 way back when. They were described as "Turkish walnut" or something like that. They turned out to be very light brown, almost tan, in color. I tried staining them darker but still wasn't happy with the way they looked.

I then stumbled upon Hakan's website http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/ . He makes custom grips for CZ models, Browning HP, and several others. I purchased grips for my CZ-75 and CZ-40 from him and was completely satisfied. They look great and fit perfectly - no fitting required. Check him out.


----------



## recoilguy

P-01 and 75B with wood grips........a thing of beauty to my eyes

RCG


----------



## tekarra

I have never seen wood grips on an ot of the box cZ. However, cZUSA dose sell wood grips with the logo, and they do look nice.


----------



## zetti1

Those are nice looking grips. Are they thicker than the original grips that came with the gun? How do you like the finger grooves?


----------



## recoilguy

Yes they are a bit thicker, I really like the finger grooves. They ar egood grips and I really like them.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3

Anyone know where to buy black aluminum checkered grips for the CZ 75 Compact?

Thanks 

:smt1099


----------



## maxfrei

Sorry with update old thread, i see for christamas present grips for CZ 75B. 
I find this is cz 75 wood grips CZ - RGrips - CZ 75 wood grips. And have questions , this is grips can use for CZ 75B or not?


----------



## BowerR64

I got mine off e-bay for $40. they seem to fit pretty good. Im happy with em.


----------



## 60DRB

I just put Pachmahr rubber grips on mine after I got it in about 1989 and never looked back.


----------

